# تصميم قالب البلاستيك علي mastercam x3



## حمدى 12 (11 مايو 2009)

تصميم قالب البلاستيك علي mastercam x3 

هذه صورة عينة البلاستيك 
http://www.mediafire.com/?t2o1iljxlnk

صورة تصميم قالب البلاستيك 

http://www.mediafire.com/?4oziyjmgmgz

رابط الملف
تصميم قالب البلاستيك علي mastercam x3 


http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dygm0kntqjm


----------



## abo_slaim (13 مايو 2009)

عمل رائع تشكر عليه ---


----------



## imad04 (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* عمل رائع يا اخي حبدا لو كان فيديو توضيحي جزاك الله خيرا أخوك عماد*


----------

